# Noreve for Paperwhite available now



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I just received an email that you can order a Noreve cover for your Paperwhite now.

http://www.noreve.com/langue/en/product/Amazon_Kindle_Paperwhite_Tradition_leather_case.html?currency=USD&products_id=2660&osCsid=3139f9d1241772c83cf4337a60a3afb6

It has a magnetic closure so not sure whether that would work the same way as the Amazon cover.

I'm not sure yet if I am getting a Paperwhite but wanted to pass this info on.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Maries.  I may get one for my KFHD once I decide to order one. These are really pretty!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

You shouldn't have posted this. I love the noreve products. And as usual, they look gorgeous. And they have them for the nexus too.  Sigh.


----------



## SindleApp (Sep 13, 2012)

man, those are sharp looking. I've never heard of Noreve. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Why did they put a "closure" tab on it if it's magnetic?  And the blankity-blank thing is on backwards once again.  sighhhhh  I'll stick with my Amazon case.  It may not be the most elegant thing in the world but at least it IS functional.  The first thing that attracted I think, most people to the Noreve was the rails but the new Amazon case is a complete enclosure of the back of the device so in essence, a total "rail" system.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Well, I didn't buy one for the PPW but I did buy one for my Nexus.  I loved the Noreve I bought for the Kindle 2 I think it was, and am looking forward to the same for the nexus.  I'm pretty ok with the Amazon for the PPW.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Me too, Pushka.  Then they started doing stupid things like putting the snap tab on backwards, so that one was my last.  I'm very impressed with the Amazon case for the PW, in fact more impressed with the cover than with the actual PW.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Vicki G. said:


> Me too, Pushka. Then they started doing stupid things like putting the snap tab on backwards, so that one was my last. I'm very impressed with the Amazon case for the PW, in fact more impressed with the cover than with the actual PW.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


I had Noreve covers for my K2 and K3, but when it came to getting a cover for my Touch, I decided to go with a SpeckFolio...one reason was price...the other was, like you said, "stupid things like putting the snap on backwards". I love the Speck case though...the Kindle snaps right in, so no elastic holders.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Hmmmm... I like cases with the strap and magnetic snap but want to hold the strap in my left hand.

Even with the strap on backwards, I think when folded back the strap will be on the right hand side.  I'm not good visualizing 3 dimensions, does anyone else see what I'm talking about and agree or disagree that the case will open on the right side?

If I'm right, the rails probably won't allow the Kindle to be put in upside down and Amazon has taken out the 180 degree screen rotation, so there is no way to hold it with the strap on the left side and the screen orientated to read.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

You are right. I just looked at my husband's Noreve, and when you fold the cover back, the snap is still on the right side. And the tab is on the front cover and it snaps on the back. To me that's just backwards.


Sent from Lucy's iPod Touch 5g


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks, I'll stay with the cover I have now.  I agree the strap is backwards.


----------

